# problème notification WhatsApp



## carlinaxe (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un problème avec les notifications WhatsApp contenants une photo sur mon Apple Watch : les images sont floutées.

Rencontrez vous le même problème ?


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## carlinaxe (16 Janvier 2021)

Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ?


----------

